# Ferroli boiler f5 problem



## shay23b (4 Jan 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem with my ferroli domi compact f24d boiler in my apartment.

It keeps flashing f5 error.

In the manual the troubleshoot says to check the wiring of the fan and fan itself. 

Then it says check pressure switch and then to check the restrictor.

I had bord gais out exactly 1 year ago they checked each of these items and came to the conclusion that they had to remove the restrictor.

They did this and now the error has come back.

Has anyone else had this error or worked on this error before.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

